
The Haskell community is being split [New haskell-lang.org] - yokohummer7
https://github.com/haskell-lang/haskell-lang/blob/master/static/markdown/announcements.md
======
yokohummer7
I don't know much about this drama, but here's my perception from the outside.

There has been a long-standing fight between the Haskell.org committee and the
developers of Stack, regarding what should be the "default" option to install
Haskell to be displayed on the homepage. Many Haskellers think Stack is a
strictly better tool, but the Haskell.org committee thinks that the Haskell
Platform is still worth mentioning on the homepage. The Stack team could not
convince the committee for months.

In the end, the Stack team decided to create a new Haskell community, haskell-
lang.org. One of the Stack developers who had contributed to the original
haskell.org even said "I don't approve of the current haskell.org, nor your
use of my design".[1] It seems that they are trying to replace the Haskell
community in the same way how Stack replaced Cabal. This also includes a
GitHub organization, an IRC channel, and even a subreddit (/r/haskell_lang).

[1] [https://mail.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
community/2016-Ap...](https://mail.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
community/2016-April/000100.html)

~~~
greenyoda
_" In the end, the Stack team decided to create a new Haskell community,
haskell-lang.org."_

Sounds like they're creating a new _web site_. Whether that leads to the
creation of a viable new community depends on how many Haskell users can be
convinced to embrace the new web site.

~~~
orionblastar
Yeah this is something that has divided the Haskell community. I am still
learning Haskell and not sure which tool to use.

Sort of like C++ there are different tools to use for it as well. It comes
down to having a standard both tools use to make sure that code compiles the
same on both of them.

------
baisong
haskell-lang.org is redirecting to haskell.org

